# Zeilenumbruch in Java-menü unterbinden?



## bl_bs (14. Apr 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich arbeite momentan an der Website meines Unternehmens und brauche Eure Hilfe bei einem "Problem" mit dem Javascript-menü, das wir verwenden um unser Produktportfolio zu präsentieren.

Das Menü könnt Ihr euch hier ansehen.

Runterladen hier.

Das Problem besteht darin, dass, sollten die Produktnamen zu lang sein, ein Zeilenumbruch stattfindet und die Zeile ganz links außen im Menü anfängt. Wie kann ich das unterbinden, und statt einem Zeilenumbruch einfach eine horizontale Scrollbar am unteren Rand des Menüfenster anzeigen lassen?

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass man einfach die index.htm verändern müsste, hier der Auszug:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>...</title>
</HEAD>
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="../menu_gebraucht.js"></script>

<frameset  frameborder="no" onLoad="start();SeiteLaden(); return true;" rows="100,*,30">
  <frame src="oben.htm" name="oben"  MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0  noresize scrolling="no">
  <frameset frameborder="no" cols="270,*">
    <FRAME NAME="treeFrame" SRC="../preload.html" MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 SCROLLING=Auto>
    <FRAME NAME="pageFrame" SRC="GebrauchtListe/Scanner/Trommelscanner.html" MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 SCROLLING=Auto>
    
  </frameset>
  <frame src="unten.htm" name="unten"  MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 frameborder="0" noresize scrolling="no">
</frameset>
<noframes>
</noframes>
</HTML>
```

Bin für alle Vorschläge dankbar!

MfG,

BL


----------



## Snape (14. Apr 2005)

Ich finde den *JAVA*-relevanten Teil des Problems nicht.


----------



## bygones (14. Apr 2005)

was snape meint: Das was du machst ist JavaScript und nicht Java !!!

daher verschoben


----------



## bambi (14. Apr 2005)

Bin mir da jetzt auch nicht so sicher, aber mit 
	
	
	
	





```
scrolling = yes
```
 muesste es doch funktionieren, oder?


----------

